# Assessment Enquiry of Al Futtaim



## aalokraj (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello Every One,

I have been invited to the assessment centre of Al Futtaim regarding the role for Sales Consultant post at Lexus Showroom,Dubai.

I want to know if anybody here has any experiences of these assessment tests conducted at Al Futtaim.

Hoping for a help.

Regards,
Thanks.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Ask for big money, just saw an article where two of the Al Futtaim family made the top 10 richest guys in the GCC


----------

